
Scientists May Have Just Discovered a Parallel Universe Leaking into Ours - gpvos
https://www.inverse.com/article/7403-scientists-may-have-just-discovered-a-parallel-universe-leaking-into-ours
======
fractallyte
Way back, there were observations of 'giant galactic arcs', with all kinds of
speculation as to their nature. Now we know it was simply an effect of
gravitational lensing.

These excitable and far-flung statements about 'parallel universes' remind me
of some of those early arc reports...

------
ankurdhama
If something can leak from one universe to other universe then they are not
isolated systems and hence there are not many universes but single universe.
Universe = Everything that there is.

